# "The Things I Carried:"  A Special Forces Officer Reflects On His Career



## Marauder06 (Oct 14, 2015)

I thought some of our SF members might appreciate this article, written by one of their own.



> On October 2, 2015, I gave notice to my boss:  it’s time to do something different after ten and half years in the Army.  In the spirit of *a writer from my Dad’s generation*, I look back on the things I carried:


----------



## Muppet (Oct 14, 2015)

Chills sir. Damned chills...

M.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 14, 2015)

Beautiful. And better IMO than Tim O'Brien's original anti-war piece of the same name. Bravo Zulu.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 14, 2015)

DOL, 'nuff said.


----------



## Brill (Oct 14, 2015)

I got to the part about the SF time in OEF and then thought...HEY!

DESERT EAGLES!


----------



## Etype (Oct 15, 2015)

I felt it coming... then I got to the names and cried.



> ...vehicle checkpoint ops looking for the infamous white corolla or blue bongo truck.


If only we found those guys, the war would've been over. It seemed as though a blue Bongo truck, white Corolla, and maybe a black Opel were the entire theater's focus during the surge. They remain at large.


----------



## Gunpowder (Aug 27, 2018)

Just read this...touches many things we all can relate too...


----------

